#  Der kleine Patient >   seltsames verhalten meines cousins >

## kelly

hallo ihr lieben  
ich wollte euch mal um rat fragen 
und zwar:  
ich hab einen cousin der ist so um die 3.5 jahre alt.  
in letzter zeit zeigt er ein komisches verhalten, obwohl vieles an ihm oft rätselhaft war. also ich beginne mit seinem verhalten welches er schon lange hatte.. der kleine konnte nicht gut mit neuen dingen umgehen....er mochte keine mützen und schuhe anziehen und weinte immer.. selbst wenn die mutter neue schuhe hatte..weinte er weil sie diese neuen schuhe hatte...aber dieses verhalten hat sich gelegt.außerdem kann er nicht sehr viel mit anderen kindern anfangen, da wo viele kinder sind..ist er ungern. 
nun ist es so dass er manchmal aufsteht .. und nach dem schlafen sagt er muss weinen und dann weint er erstmal ne stunde ohne grund.letztens sagte er er will nicht sein kissen im bett.. da sagte meine tante er soll es rausschmeißen, dass wollte er aber nicht. dann sagte sie dann schmeißt sie es raus...aber das wollte er auch nicht. 
manchmal wenn sie einkaufen gehen...will er schmusen .. dann sagt meine tante okay..komm wir schmusen .. kommt er zu ihr ...will er plötzlich nicht schmusen..meien tante hat irgendwo gelesen, dass er wohl innerlich keine entscheidungen oder so treffen kann .. nun wollte ich wissen was von dem verhalten zu halten ist. 
jemand sagte es könnte eine art autismus sein, aber das schließe ich aus .. weil nur 2 dinge auf ihn zutreffen.. deswegen denke ich nicht dass es das ist. 
bin über jede antwort dankbar  
bye kelly 
PS:erst heute nacht ist er aufgewacht und hat 2 stundee geweint weil er schmusen wollte...natürlich hat meine tante gesagt dass sie mit ihm schmust und dann wollte er wieder nicht ..und weinte weiter .. von der erschöpfung des weines  :Cry:  :Cry:   :Cry:  :Cry:  ist er dann irgendwann eingeschlafen...was ist da los??

----------


## lucy230279

hallo kelly, 
es ist nicht notwendig, das gleiche thema in 2 foren zu eröffnen. hab das eine mal gelöscht.. 
wenn dir hier keiner helfen kann, schau mal in unserem partnerforum www.elternfragen.net rein, da kann dir bestimmt jemand helfen..

----------


## baesle

hy du, 
ich kann dir jetzt weder sagen ob es autismus bei deinem neffen ist oder an was es liegen kann denn solche sachen und verhaltensweisen können bei kleinen kindern an vielem liegen und kinder reagieren bekanntlich auch auf viele faktoren. hat deine tante schon mal probiert ihm nicht immer alle ´seine wünsche zu erfüllen ? weil ich hatte mal ein kind betreu5t das sich anhört wie dein coisin genau gleich und die mutter war schon fix und fertig und hat sich ewig gedanken gemacht was sie falsch macht oder was ihr kind braucht und welche krankheiten (psychisch) erhaben könnte. und die lösung war dann wir haben dann versucht ihm nicht immer alle wünsche zu erfüllen haben ihn auch mal schreien lassen so das er gemerkt hat es kommt nicht immer gleich jemand und langsam aber sicher wurde er ruihiger hatte mehr spaß an allem hat weniger geweint usw. das war jetzt mal nur ne kurze beschreibung natürlich gehören da noch viele andere sahcen mit rein die wir getan haben wir haben uns auch sehr viel mit dem kind beschäftigt mit ihm aktionen und so gemacht. ich weiß nicht ob das was für euch ist dachte aber vielleicht bringt euch ja unsere erfahrung was. im fall das ihr euch sowas nicht traut oder so sehr verunsichert seit geht mal mit dem kind zum kinderarzt schildert ihm das ganze und fragt mal nach ergotherapie bzw. einem kinderpsychologen. in manchen städten gibt es auch psychologische beratungsstellen wo man unverbindlich und anonym sich informieren und hilfe holen kann., viel  glück

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo kelly!!
Erstmal vorweg - Kinderarzt bin ich nicht, auch keine Psychologin, aber Mutter von drei Kindern ( 1,5 - 5 und 7 Jahren ) und ich weiß, dass dieses ALter sehr anstrengend ist - man nennt es auch "_Trotzphase_" - und eigentlich ja immer, aber gerade in dieser Zeit ist es total wichtig, dass Kinder Grenzen erleben und auch KOnsequenzen, wenn gewisse "Regeln" nicht eingehalten werden! 
Das beginnt schon damit, dass wenn sie etwas haben wollen, ihnen *NICHT* immer alles gegeben wird - klar essen, trinken, schlafen udn VOR ALLEM Liebe brauchen sie, das ist keine Frage, aber in allem anderen müssen auch schon so kleine Kinder lernen, dass es Zeiten für Süßigkeiten zb gibt, Zeiten wo man schläft ( nämlich nachts!! ) und Zeiten der Aufmerksamkeit, aber auch Zeiten, wo das Kind sich selbst beschäftigen kann... 
Ich finds schwierig, anhand der paar Angaben von Dir noch mehr zu schreiben, aber ich würd nicht gleich an Autismus oder irgendwelche schlimmen Krankheiten denken, sondern zum KInderarzt gehen, das KInd vorstellen ( der kennt das ja meist durch die Vorsorge-Untersuchungen ganz gut bzw. hat ja durch das U-Heft Angaben über die altersgemäße Entwicklung des Kindes ) und mal solche Situationen schildern... 
Kennt Dein Cousin denn das Wort "NEIN" oder wird ihm jeder Wunsch erfüllt :Huh?:  Man unterschätzt m.E. viel zu oft, dass Kinder klare Ansagen brauchen und dass es ihnen nicht gut tut, wenn sie alles dürfen und ihnen alles gegeben wird, was sie wollen!!
Dass Kinder in diesem Alter keine "inneren Entscheidungen" treffen können, was DEine Tante meint, ist m.E. Blödsinn - Kinder müssen sich in dem ALter noch nicht entscheiden, vieles müssen sie einfach lernen ( am Tage ist man wach, in der nacht schläft man, man isst, wenn auch die anderen essen,nicht ständig zwischendurch,usw usw... ), und natürlich sollen sie auch selbständig werden, aber ohne dass sie auch Grenzen und Regeln erfahren, geht es nicht - man denke nur an den Verkehr, dass man bei ROT stehen bleiben muss usw... 
DAS ganze Leben auch als Erwachsener muss man sich an gewisse Regeln halten - und das muss man schon den Kindern beibringen ( ohne es zu übertreiben, ich hoffe das kommt richtig rüber, bin sicher nicht zu streng!! ), und ich finde, gerade in der heutigen GEsellschaft ist das total wichtig, ansonsten möchte ich nicht wissen, wer in 20 Jahren in der Regierung sitzt..... 
Dass er nicht gut mit anderen Kindern umgehen kann, muss nicht unnormal sein, manche Kinder brauchen eben Zeit, bis sie mit anderen Kindern spielen - manche sind von ANfang an offen - aber man kann das fördern, in eine Spielgruppe gehen, mit Nachbarskindern sich anfreunden, Kindergarten usw.... 
WEnn man natürlich sich dem Willen des Kindes "beugt" und nirgendwo mehr hingeht oder den Kontakt mit andren Kindern meidet, ist es kein Wunder, wenn es immer schwieriger wird und dann wird es aber in der Schule schwer für Deinen Cousin... 
so ich hoffe, das kann Dir oder Deiner Tante eine Hilfe sein - ist er denn Einzelkind oder hat er Geschwister Dein Cousin?? Wenn ich von solchem "Verhalten" höre, sind das meist Einzelkinder oder Kinder, die gerade ein Geschwisterchen bekommen haben und eine gewisse Eifersucht entwickeln und dementsprechend mehr AUfmerksamkeit fordern...

----------


## AnImA

hallo , 
da ich das jetz hier lese , habe ich auch einige fragen .
unzwar gehts darum , meinen tochter ist seid einiger zeit komisch.
sie macht ein theater beim anziehen ( mit weinen) wenn man ihr irgentwas sagt , hört sie nicht ,fängt meistens an zu weinen, wenn wir sie vom kindergarten abholen , fängt sie aufeinmal anzu weinen , und hört nicht mehr auf , nur wenn wir zuhause sind , erst ne halbe stunde danach . denn hat sie sich beruhigt , und denn gehts einige zeit wieder . nur dann fängt es bei kleinigkeiten an und hört dann nicht mehr auf . also trotzphase habe ich es nicht eingestuft , weil ich das von ihr anderst kenne. sie ist auch so voll komisch , so verschlossen irgentwie , obwohl sie liebe aufmerksamkeit alles bekommt, und sie kennt auch das wort nein. sie hat feste zeiten usw usw . 
zurzeit is die rede das ich ins kranknehaus m,uss , weil ich einen hals op vor mir habe , was ich ihr auch erklärt hatte , was sie locker aufgefasst hat , im gegenteil , sie hat sich gefreut , weil sie denn jeden tag mit dem bus fahren kann. und verstanden hat sie es auch. 
stur war sie auch schon immer, aber so schlimm wie zurzeit wars noch nie .
nur ich frage mich , was ist denn in lezter zeit mit ihr los ?  
ich würde mich über alle antworten freuen. 
mfg AnImA

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo AnIma!
Verrätst Du uns, wie alt Deine Tochter ist? 
Hat dieses Verhalten denn erst angefangen, nachdem sie wusste, dass Du ins Krankenhaus musst?
Oder ist irgendwas im Kindergarten vorgefallen? Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal die Erzieherin fragen, ob ihr Verhalten sich dort verändert hat oder ob sie nur solch ein Theater macht, wenn sie abgeholt wird? 
Dass sie nicht hört, wenn ihr was gesagt wird, kann schon noch eine Trotz-Aktion sein - wenn Du allerdings das Gefühl hast, sie hört ständig schlecht, kann es ja auch an den Ohren liegen und dann würd ich sie mal dem Kinderarzt vorstellen. 
Du meinst, du kennst dieses Verhalten von ihr nicht - aber die Kinder durchlaufen schon noch im Kindergarten-Alter verschiedene "Phasen", wo sie mehr kennenlernen, mehr verstehen, dadurch auch mehr Ängste haben, sich mehr GEdanken machen usw - das kann schon auch ein Auslöser sein, dass sie weinerlicher oder verschlossener ist.. 
Wenn Du allerdings den Eindruck hat, dass sie Schmerzen hat, geh mit ihr zum Arzt, wenn Du das absolut ausschließen kannst, würd ich sie an Deiner Stelle nicht drängen, dass sie sagen soll, was los ist - das wissen Kinder meist nicht in Worte zu fassen - sondern ihr einfach das Gefühl zu geben, dass sie geliebt ist und dass alles in Ordnung ist und dass immer jemand für sie da ist, auch wenn Du im Krankenhaus bist!! 
So ich hoffe, ich hab nicht völlig das Thema verfehlt, wünsch Dir alles Liebe und Kraft für Deine Maus!

----------


## AnImA

hallo ,  
danke für ihr antwort, meinen tochter ist jetz 3 jahre alt , wird im februar 4.
ja , mir kommt es so vor , das ihr verhalten erst angefangen hat als die rede davon war das ich ins Kh muss.
mit dem kindergarten habe ich auch schon gesprochen, sie haben mir gesagt das ihr verhalten im kindergarten so wie immer ist . es ist wie gesagt nur wenn wir sie abholen , was wie gesagt nie der fall war . schmerzen hat sie auch nicht , denn würde sie es sagen. und schlecht hören , das es von den ohren kommt , denke ich auch nicht , aus dem grund: wenn ich sie rufe und sage sie möchte mal bitte kommen , oder sonst irgentwas sagt sie dann nur immer : nein ich kannes gerade nicht , oder nein ich habe keinen lust usw usw, also sie antwortetimmer darauf .
naja nur ich hoffe das es einen trotz phase ist ... heute ging es ja wieder, heute morgen kam sie zu mir ins bettchen gekrabbelt und kuschelte mit mir , und dann is papa aufgestanden und hat sie fertig gemacht , da war kein genatze nichts garnichts ...
ich weiß nicht , vieleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor , weil ich mich in lezter zeit sehr schlecht fühle , und angst habe meinen familie alleine zu lassen ?
ich habe keinen ahnung .  
danke nochmal für ihre antwort  
MFG  
AnImA

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo Anima
Es ist sicher gut, dass du deiner "Kleinen" gesagt hast , dass du ins Kh gehst. Und sie hat es ja wohl auch gut aufgenommen. Aber Kinder haben ganz feine Antennen, wenn es um ihre Eltern geht . Und wenn es der Mama nicht gut geht ...das wird sie spüren.Erklären wird sie das aber dann nicht können.
Wann ist denn der Termin fürs KH?
LG Monika

----------


## AnImA

hallo Irma, 
einen festgelegen termin gibt es bis jetz noch nicht , weil die HNO ärztin auf mysteriöse weise geschlossen hat. 
ich were morgen zueiner anderen gehen ,und um einen operation bitten( steht auf meinen überweisungsschein drauf ) und denn werde ich es erstmal versuchen ambulant machen zu lassen , oder dass ich nur 1 tag drin bleiben muss oder so .
heute wieder rum gings ihr supper gut , am morgen kein geweine und gegnatze , als ich sie vom kindergarten abholte , kam sie mir wieder mit einen lächeln entgegen , und freute sich  :Smiley:  ( obwohl es mir heute nicht so gut geht , im gegenteil sogar schlechter als gestern .
ich habe zwar schmerzen , aber ich werde versuchen die op solange herauszu zögern , bis es meiner maus wieder besser geht .... 
MFG  
AnImA

----------

